# THE ONE Carbon Helm Electric So gut wie neu !!!!



## kit3 (21. März 2011)

Alles weitere findest du im Angebot 







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200588987222&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## kit3 (24. März 2011)

der Helm kann im Saarbrücken anprobiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kit3 (27. März 2011)

schnell zuschlagen, gleich ist er weg ;-)


----------

